

Mobile Start-Up Hopes to Build a Business That Lasts on Apps That Don’t - joshuamerrill
http://allthingsd.com/20120907/mobile-start-up-hopes-to-build-a-lasting-business-on-apps-that-dont

======
yesimahuman
Hey Joshua, sounds like we are/will be competitors though with a different
focus probably (I run Codiqa). Nice to meet you and good luck with everything.

~~~
joshuamerrill
Hey, we love Codiqa, and I don't see us as competitors at all. (Seriously, if
you look at our pitch deck's competition slide, you're not in it.)

We just got to know the jQuery Mobile folks recently—we're planning on open
sourcing the slide-right navigation in our apps. Maybe that's something we
could work on together? :)

~~~
yesimahuman
Sure, we have been looking to add something like that to Codiqa for a bit but
haven't gotten around to it. Feel free to email me at max at codiqa dot com

------
justincpollard
These guys are going to make a real splash! I went to EDC in Vegas this year
and used an App just like this. Kind of a hassle though because I had to DL it
to my phone and then delete it later. Web apps would have made a lot more
sense. I was also able to make an app (a beautiful one by the way) in about 5
minutes! I had some fun exploring the possibilities beyond those 5 minutes,
though ;-)

~~~
joshuamerrill
Thanks Justin!!

------
gaaaaaaaarf
TapCanvas is built on the shoulders of Node.js, MongoDB, jQuery Mobile,
Backbone, Bootstrap.

We hope you have fun using it, don't be shy with the feedback!

<http://t.apcanv.as>

------
johnrob
If my understanding is correct, these are web apps (as opposed to native
mobile apps)?

~~~
joshuamerrill
You're correct, they're based on jQuery Mobile with some of our work mixed in.
See an example: <http://t.apcanv.as/go/sampleapp>

------
mratzloff
I really like Guidebook.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/guidebook/id428713847?mt=8>

~~~
joshuamerrill
I like Guidebook too. Their offices are down the street from us. We're
accomplishing similar goals in pretty different ways.

